# [Free 32IPs] E3-1270, 32GB RAM, 4x 1TB HDD, RAID - ONLY €140/m!



## InfiniteTech (Aug 8, 2013)

Infinite Technologies is a leader in providing businesses with dedicated servers, virtual servers and cloud computing solutions in the Netherlands/ Europe.

 

All our servers are hosted in the state-of-the-art data facility in Haarlem, the Netherlands (near Amsterdam). The data-center has N+2 redundant cooling, UPS, standby generator power and fantastic network connectivity.

 

*Setup time:* 2 hours

*Setup fee:* 0 Euro

 

*Reviews:*

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1025539

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1032532

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1160184

 

*Uptime Tracker (100% for 3+ years):*

http://host-tracker.com/website-monitoring-statistics/2219203/lvuc/

 

*Test Network:*

• Ping IP: 91.215.158.158

• 100 MB test file: http://www.infinitetech.eu/100.MB

 

*HP ProLiant DL120 G7 (limited stock, hurry!)*

- Intel Xeon E3-1270 (4+4 cores w/ HT)

- 32GB DDR3 ECC RAM / 1066 MHz

- 4x 1000 GB SATA 7,200 RPM Disk

- SmartArray B110i RAID10 Controller

- 10,000 GB Data-Transfer

- 1 Gbps Dedicated Premium Bandwidth

*- Dedicated KVMoIP / HP iLO*

- 32 IPs included

• Price: 140 Euro/month - [ORDER HERE]

• Service Datasheet: [PDF Download]

 

 

*Setup time:*

HP ProLiant DL120 G7: 1-3 hours, available now

HP ProLiant DL180 G6: 1-3 hours, available now

HP ProLiant DL380 G8: 1-3 hours, available now

 

*If you any questions, please email **[email protected]*

 

UK Company #06716662

VAT Number GB 128 5690 90

 

*Hot add-ons:*

*• 32 IPs free for VPS/VM, cloud service providers. Additional IPs at 1 Euro/m/IP*

*
**• 50 TB traffic on 1 Gbps: 10 Euro/month*

*
**• As many IPv6 addresses as required - free*

 

*Value Added Services (FREE):*

• Control panel for remote reinstall, reboots, switch/power status and bandwidth statistics.

• Managed DNS service for unlimited domains at no cost!

• IRC, game-servers, legal streams and adult content allowed.

• No long-term contract requirement. Discounts on long term contract.

 

*Hardware Upgrade:*

Contact us for hardware upgrades. We setup highly customized enterprise solutions ranging from standalone servers to large SAN attached cloud computing clusters. Please email [email protected]




Infinite Technologies offers vps hosting, unmetered dedicated servers and managed web hosting solutions.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Aug 8, 2013)

Where is the 50tb of traffic your advertising?  Oh I see now it's not free like the title leads you to believe


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 10, 2013)

*• 50 TB traffic on 1 Gbps: 10 Euro/month*

 

You can't complain about 10Euro for 50TB surely? But the title is misleading.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 10, 2013)

Solid deal, but the title does need a fixin' 

I know WHT lets you fudge titles but they're a lot more strict over here.

Francisco


----------



## MartinD (Aug 10, 2013)

I've edited the title just to alleviate any doubt.

I should point out, though, there are a few more rules you haven't followed - please take a moment to read over them before your next post. Ta!


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 10, 2013)

> *HP ProLiant DL120 G7 (limited stock, hurry!)*
> 
> - Intel Xeon E3-1270 (4+4 cores w/ HT)
> 
> ...


They also operate in EvoSwitch (Leaseweb) which is one of NL's finest.

Overall from what I know they're good. Glad you guys got H/W raid on the E3's now.

What would be the IP limit per machine?


----------

